
Delta tells workers they should buy video games instead of joining a union - allworknoplay
https://www.fastcompany.com/90347094/delta-air-lines-compares-union-dues-to-video-games-in-offensive-poster
======
klyrs
I was really hoping that this would be a clickbait title... but it's neither
an exaggeration nor reading between the lines.

> Union dues cost around $700 a year. A new video game system with the latest
> hits sounds like fun. Put your money towards that instead of paying dues to
> the union

Deplorable, but this stark arithmetic is amusing to me. With such a reduction:
unionizing is an office pool to hire a lawyer, to negotiate for better wages
and benefits. Those negotiations are often successful, with an expected payout
significantly more than $700. And hey. When you compare it to a large-but-
reasonable outlay of discretionary spending... $700 doesn't sound that bad.

~~~
ignoramceisblis
Rather, the choice of video games is: (keep) wasting ("entertaining") your
life away--while you are exploited.

